# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  La fuga de hidrocarburos de Repsol contamina el agua de los regantes del río Francolí

## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Sociedad

11 de 36 en Sociedad  

La fuga de hidrocarburos de Repsol contamina el agua de los regantes del río Francolí
La empresa asegura que el vertido no ha afectado al río, que abestece de agua a Tarragona.- Es el quinto vertido de la compañía en la zona desde 2010

F. BALSELLS - Barcelona - 12/04/2011

Repsol investiga una fuga de hidrocarburos en las cercanías del Francolí, río que abastece de agua a la ciudad de Tarragona. El vertido, que ha liberado una cantidad indeterminada de crudo o de algún tipo de fuel, ya ha contaminado al menos un pozo que utilizan los regantes de la zona, según los análisis de Ematsa, la empresa municipal que gestiona la red hídrica en la ciudad. La petrolera asegura que los hidrocarburos no han alcanzado el río y trabaja para detectar el origen del escape de la sustancia. Los técnicos consideran que se trata de una fuga en alguna de las tuberías de la zona y en estos momentos trabajan para detectarla y proceder a su sellado. El Ayuntamiento tarraconense ha precisado que de la zona afectada no se obtiene agua para el consumo desde hace unos dos años, detalla en un comunicado emitido para tranquilizar a la población.


Vertido en el Francolí
JOSEP LLUÍS SELLART | 12-04-2011
Vertido contaminante de la refineria de Repsol de Tarragona en el río Francolí, en 1998.


Se trata del quinto vertido causado por la empresa en Tarragona desde mediados del año pasado, uno de ellos originado por una filial propiedad de Repsol y Cepsa. La oleada de fugas, la mayoría de crudo en alta mar, provocó la queja de los alcaldes de la zona que exigió mayores inversiones en seguridad a la petrolera. La polémica, inédita dada la tradicional buena convivencia entre la administración y las empresas del sector petroquímico que generan unos 10.000 empleos directos en la zona, se saldó con una promesa: el presidente de Repsol, Antoni Brufau, acudió a la ciudad para anunciar que la empresa aceleraría la inversión de 130 millones de euros para modernizar las instalaciones de la petrolera. Esos planes, que todavía no se han concretado, también contemplaban la zona de tuberías que ha provocado la nueva fuga, admiten fuentes de la empresa que insisten en que la afectación del vertido se prevé mínima.

Repsol ha informado del suceso a las autoridades correspondientes y un equipo de técnicos de la empresa está excavando la zona afectada para determinar el origen y la extensión del vertido.

----------

